# Extractors



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Does anyone know about quality of the deluxe compact brushy mt. bee farm extractors? And at what point does a person go from manual to electric or is it better to invest in a electric from the beginning? What type of extractor do you have --are you happy with it?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My option is if you have 10 or more colonies go electric. Or if you can aford electric start with that.

We started out with an old galvinized two frame crank extractor after having a club member extract for us for two years. We had 5 colonies then. We used it untill we got 20 colonies. We then bought a old galvinized 36 frame extractor. Used it last year but got a good deal on a used Kelley's 72 frame stainless extractor this spring which we will be useing this year. We now have 60 colonies with at least one honey super on.

 Al


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

We have a 4 frame dadant electric. Works like a charm. Like alleyyooper I would recommend electric over hand cranked.

Mike


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

This one?

http://www.beeequipment.com/products.asp?pcode=793

Spend $80 more, and get this:

http://www.beeequipment.com/products.asp?pcode=802

It doesn't have the tank and filter, but get a five gallon bucket and one of these for $4.50:

http://www.beeequipment.com/products.asp?pcode=804C


Or spend $439 for this:

http://www.beeequipment.com/products.asp?pcode=806


"Basket" extractors double your work! If you're buying new, get a radial!! You won't be sorry.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Mike in Ohio said:


> We have a 4 frame dadant electric. Works like a charm. Like alleyyooper I would recommend electric over hand cranked.
> 
> Mike


I had a four frame hand crank tangential(basket), I upgraded it to a "Ranger" radial for about $140. Best money I ever spent! Cut my extracting time in half and it balances much better.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

It is on ebay like the first one dcross has a link to only now it is up to $250. When I started watching it -- it was in the $180's and 6-7 yrs old. I think I should probably just watch for an electric for a good price it sounds like everyone upgrades after they get established. Hate to start out and not be happy.


----------



## LisaBug (Oct 13, 2002)

I've got a purchased, but homemade, 2-frame basket style extractor. I don't like it at all and am looking to purchase a different one. As a kid, the neighbor had a hand crank radial, worked awesome. So I'm going to look for a 2 or 4 frame radial, electric. 

Good thread and right on time.

LisaBug


----------



## boren (Jan 7, 2004)

We picked up a 9 frame highly geared hand crank extractor this year. I think my order of preference would be something like:

1. Tangential
2. Size
3. Electric

Of course beyond 9 frames it doesn't make much sense to stick with hand powered. Tangential is really important, you're not just saving twice the work but more like 4 times. You're supposed to do half of one side, flip, half, flip the rest, flip the rest otherwise you can blow out the comb.

Size is really important imho. I can do a whole super at once spinning for 5-10 minutes. I can do 3, 6 or 9 frames at once which is really convenient. If I only do 2 frames at time even if it takes only 5 minutes for 2 that means it take 25 minutes to do a whole super.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

I can squeeze nine frames into my Ranger, my arm almost fell off But you can do six easily by hand and add the motor later if you want. I'm looking into a variable speed drill for mine.


----------



## boren (Jan 7, 2004)

Oops, I meant radial, I hope everyone realized that.

I wonder if the difference is gearing? My 9 frame while it's heavy to get moving with 9 frames, it spins very easily, but one crank of the handle is about 5 spins of the basket.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

I believe mine is 3:1.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

I am wondering is a certain brand better -- I also noticed that the brushy farm extractors have a holding tank below that the extractor sits over is this a positive or could be more work in the long run. There are so many different brands -- is one easy to replacement parts--also if anyone has pictures of their honey houses I would love to see how they are set up.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Our honey house near completion Nov 2005. There is now a cover over the big sliding door track, a Pella cranberry screen door bought cheap as a return over the front door I got from the trash. there are clematis growing up the trelis's on the side and other plants the bees like growing inbetween. 










Still working on our honey house set up but this is as of yesterday.










To the right of the extractor where the Double Nucs are stacked will be our 275 gallon storage tank.










To the left and forward of the uncapping tub will be the 3 tub stainless steel sink. We still have not decided where we want to place the counter which is L shaped.












 Al


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What a wonderful building and great pics. It looks like you put a lot of work and thought into it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you for the nice comments. Here in Michigan if you want to sell honey some place other than out of your house You have to be inspected like a resturant to get a licence. Requirements are washable walls, covered overhead lighting, sealed floors, 3 tub stainless steel sink, and approved drain to name a few things.
We are by no means finished with the final set up, as we work the equipment we will see step savings by moving things around.

 Al


----------

